
The best advice I ever got - bearwithclaws
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2008/fortune/0804/gallery.bestadvice.fortune/index.html
======
socratees
Its all kind of boring.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
The advice I took away from this was:

Ask for what you want,

When they say yes, shut up.

